# Industry News: Nikon announces development of the D6 and AF-S Nikkor 120-300mm f/2.8E FL ED SR VR lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2019)

> *MELVILLE, NY (September 4, 2019 at 12:01 A.M. EDT)* – Nikon Inc. is pleased to announce the development of the Nikon D6 professional DSLR camera and the AF-S NIKKOR 120-300mm f/2.8E FL ED SR VR telephoto zoom lens.
> Nikon released the D1 digital SLR camera in 1999, making 2019 the 20th anniversary of the single-digit D series. Thanks to the imaging know-how cultivated over Nikon’s long history in camera development, Nikon’s professional DSLR cameras have continued to evolve by introducing some of the industry’s most advanced technologies and responding to the strict demands of professional photographers with the ultimate in performance and reliability, even in the most severe conditions. With the D6, Nikon is currently developing its most advanced DSLR to date.
> 
> This year also marks the 60th anniversary of the Nikon F mount. The new AF-S NIKKOR 120-300mm f/2.8E FL ED SR VR F mount lens that Nikon is developing will provide professional photographers in fields such as sports...



Continue reading...


----------



## unfocused (Sep 4, 2019)

Well that’s kind of a big nothing burger. We are releasing a D6 but we aren’t saying when or what the specs will be.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Sep 4, 2019)

Will it shoot 24p and what DR will it have? Other specs are negligible, as we all know.


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 4, 2019)

nikon did the same in 2015 with the development announcement of the D5. i checked, that was made on 18 November 2015 and the camera came out on 4th January 2016 followed by the 1DX3 not even a month later

maybe history repeats itself?


----------



## KirkD (Sep 4, 2019)

Not much of announcement. Not even what the resolution of the sensor is or if it will have ibis. Nothing other than "We're working on a pro camera and nice lens".Wow! What a shocker. Who would have anticipated something so amazing! I think I'll go and announce that I'm working on an interstellar space drive ... details to follow.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 4, 2019)

Whatever it turns out to be, the Sony fanb0is would complain about the usual stuff.


----------



## Kannon (Sep 4, 2019)

Don't forget the four card slots.




Quarkcharmed said:


> Will it shoot 24p and what DR will it have? Other specs are negligible, as we all know.


----------



## Canfan (Sep 4, 2019)

That lens sounds incredible though. On cropped frame or with a teleconverter ...... priced right and it'll be would even make it sweeter. Wish canon had something like this.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 4, 2019)

It is nice that Nikon is signaling continued support of its legacy lens mount. Canon has said they will continue with the EF mount but an actual lens release would back up those words with action. Given that the Sigma version is about $3,000 with a $500 rebate, I would expect the Nikon version to be at least $4,000.


----------



## Pixel (Sep 4, 2019)

unfocused said:


> It is nice that Nikon is signaling continued support of its legacy lens mount. Canon has said they will continue with the EF mount but an actual lens release would back up those words with action. Given that the Sigma version is about $3,000 with a $500 rebate, I would expect the Nikon version to be at least $4,000.


I would say you’re way low. $6-7k


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 4, 2019)

unfocused said:


> It is nice that Nikon is signaling continued support of its legacy lens mount. Canon has said they will continue with the EF mount but an actual lens release would back up those words with action. Given that the Sigma version is about $3,000 with a $500 rebate, I would expect the Nikon version to be at least $4,000.



Your estimate is probably low by a few thousand dollars. The prime Nikkor 300mm f/2.8 is over 5k and this will be priced higher and be heavier.

I like the idea of a zoom, but I'm not sure how practical it is. The Canon 300 f/2.8 is already chunky but it is small and light enough to handhold for a while. I can't imagine how one would zoom it while holding most of its weight in one's left hand. The 200-400s are different in that a lot more people use supports for those heavier lenses.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 4, 2019)

Canfan said:


> That lens sounds incredible though. On cropped frame or with a teleconverter ...... priced right and it'll be would even make it sweeter. Wish canon had something like this.


Well...if it's a variant of the gawdawful Sigma 120-300 f2.8 OS then Canon has nothing to worry about. Slow and ponderous AF...looses all it's magnification at min focus (down to about 240mm), an OS system that is jarring and a size / weight to break anyone's back.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 4, 2019)

Pixel said:


> I would say you’re way low. $6-7k


You are probably right. I was giving it the lowest possible estimate based on the Sigma.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 4, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Well...if it's a variant of the gawdawful Sigma 120-300 f2.8 OS then Canon has nothing to worry about. Slow and ponderous AF...looses all it's magnification at min focus (down to about 240mm), an OS system that is jarring and a size / weight to break anyone's back.


Is the Sigma really that bad? Brian at the Digital Picture actually gave it a pretty good review.


----------



## bitcars (Sep 4, 2019)

KirkD said:


> I think I'll go and announce that I'm working on an interstellar space drive ... details to follow.


Name checks out.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 4, 2019)

Coincidentally CFexpress cards and reader have gone on preorder from today.


----------



## flip314 (Sep 4, 2019)

unfocused said:


> It is nice that Nikon is signaling continued support of its legacy lens mount. Canon has said they will continue with the EF mount but an actual lens release would back up those words with action. Given that the Sigma version is about $3,000 with a $500 rebate, I would expect the Nikon version to be at least $4,000.



Huh, I did not know Sigma had a 120-300mm 2.8. That's certainly an intriguing proposition


----------



## SteveC (Sep 4, 2019)

Kannon said:


> Don't forget the four card slots.



Come on, it's 2019.

If it doesn't have cards set up like 45s in a jukebox, it's so 2018!


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 4, 2019)

flip314 said:


> Huh, I did not know Sigma had a 120-300mm 2.8. That's certainly an intriguing proposition


That was the 1st Sport lens to be released and rather it was the only lens design to be carried over from pre-Global Vision lenses.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 4, 2019)

That lens would kill off a 70-200 and my 300mm f2.8 in a jiffy. Well if it isn’t as expensive as a 200-400


----------



## slclick (Sep 4, 2019)

SteveC said:


> Come on, it's 2019.
> 
> If it doesn't have cards set up like 45s in a jukebox, it's so 2018!


I love the references many here will *poof*, just completely miss.


----------



## magarity (Sep 4, 2019)

SteveC said:


> Come on, it's 2019.
> 
> If it doesn't have cards set up like 45s in a jukebox, it's so 2018!


Along the bottom of the grip, it isn't a pair of batteries. It's one battery and one bank of 30 microSD cards. They are required to all be present and are configured for RAID-6


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 4, 2019)

unfocused said:


> It is nice that Nikon is signaling continued support of its legacy lens mount. Canon has said they will continue with the EF mount but an actual lens release would back up those words with action. Given that the Sigma version is about $3,000 with a $500 rebate, I would expect the Nikon version to be at least $4,000.


More than $4000. I recon around $6000-ish if not $6,500 in US dollars. 

I sold my Sigma 120-300 due to the lens weight constraints. Just Handholding is fine but handholding and zooming at the same time is problematic. Heavy.... full stop.


----------



## djack41 (Sep 5, 2019)

The AF of my friend's D5 smokes my 1DX2 for BIF and now Nikon says the D6 has even better AF. I sure hope Canon can match it with the 1DX3!


----------



## max_sr (Sep 5, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Is the Sigma really that bad? Brian at the Digital Picture actually gave it a pretty good review.



No.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 5, 2019)

Not even half bad for sports. I was happy with the AF performance of my Sigma 120-300/2.8 Sports


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 5, 2019)

Kannon said:


> Don't forget the four card slots.


So I must be an idiot who when designing DC-DR adds redundancy at each level of the system. In case if storage its atleast quadruple redundant. For consumers as well redundancy is a necessity(for storage) and should not be a castrated option like what Canon does on its "non-Pro" cameras.


----------



## criscokkat (Sep 5, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> So I must be an idiot who when designing DC-DR adds redundancy at each level of the system. In case if storage its atleast quadruple redundant. For consumers as well redundancy is a necessity(for storage) and should not be a castrated option like what Canon does on its "non-Pro" cameras.


I thought the comment of "4 card slots" was in jest? I think it'll have dual cf-express, just like the c500 that was released today has and the 1dxIII is expected to have.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 5, 2019)

Codebunny said:


> That lens ... if it isn’t as expensive as a 200-400


If you have a 120-300mm f/2.8 zoom lens then take the price of the 300mm f/2.8 prime and multiply by 2 - 1.5 at least. There you are.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 5, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> I thought the comment of "4 card slots" was in jest? I think it'll have dual cf-express, just like the c500 that was released today has and the 1dxIII is expected to have.


Considering Canon didnt go all out to support CFast with 1Dx mk II, I expect the something similar happening with 1Dx Mk III we will see miscarriage of technology adoption. C500 mk II got the latest and greatest as its a 16000$ product which might end up in rental houses. I really get annoyed everytime there are comments making joke about redundancy(storage subsystem) as it is one of the easiest ways to mitigate data loss.


----------



## Kannon (Sep 5, 2019)

Sure it was....


criscokkat said:


> I thought the comment of "4 card slots" was in jest? I think it'll have dual cf-express, just like the c500 that was released today has and the 1dxIII is expected to have.


----------



## Kannon (Sep 5, 2019)

I prefer multiple card slots, but the 4 slot was just a joke....




Chaitanya said:


> Considering Canon didnt go all out to support CFast with 1Dx mk II, I expect the something similar happening with 1Dx Mk III we will see miscarriage of technology adoption. C500 mk II got the latest and greatest as its a 16000$ product which might end up in rental houses. I really get annoyed everytime there are comments making joke about redundancy(storage subsystem) as it is one of the easiest ways to mitigate data loss.


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 5, 2019)

KirkD said:


> Not much of announcement. Not even what the resolution of the sensor is or if it will have ibis. Nothing other than "We're working on a pro camera and nice lens".Wow! What a shocker. Who would have anticipated something so amazing! I think I'll go and announce that I'm working on an interstellar space drive ... details to follow.


 Did anyone make note of the fact that the lens announced is the same focal range and f-stop of the now 'venerable' SIGMA 120-300mm f2.8?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2019)

Development announcements are usually to try to freeze customers into waiting when a product announcement from a competitor is seen as imminent. I wonder what might be coming soon.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 6, 2019)

"AF-S NIKKOR 120-300mm f/2.8E FL ED SR VR telephoto zoom lens." Wow! I think Nikon is winning the nomenclature wars.


----------



## Rudeofus (Sep 6, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Is the Sigma really that bad? Brian at the Digital Picture actually gave it a pretty good review.


GMC has conducted a long, pathetic and uninformed campaign against this lens, shouting accusations whenever the focal length range is mentioned. I debunked them a long time ago here on CR, in particular his nonsensical tirades about focal length at minimum focus distance. He is aware, that I debunked his BS, but spouts it nonetheless.

It's up to anyone's guess why he continues it ...


----------



## Canfan (Sep 6, 2019)

It doesn’t mean that Canon’s version will be just as bad. Take the 24-70mm 2.8 for instance, canon did a much better just that sigma with this. 



GMCPhotographics said:


> Well...if it's a variant of the gawdawful Sigma 120-300 f2.8 OS then Canon has nothing to worry about. Slow and ponderous AF...looses all it's magnification at min focus (down to about 240mm), an OS system that is jarring and a size / weight to break anyone's back.


----------



## slclick (Sep 6, 2019)

Canfan said:


> It doesn’t mean that Canon’s version will be just as bad. Take the 24-70mm 2.8 for instance, canon did a much better just that sigma with this.


Love to hear more about that Canon 120-300


----------



## ashmadux (Sep 6, 2019)

That lens is bound for the military, amirite?

That said...its gonna cost like 100k


----------

